# West Galveston 12/18



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Haven't seen any fishing reports on here in awhile so I thought I'd post one. My parents are visiting from Maryland so I took my father fishing on West Galveston beach Wednesday and Thursday. Wednesday's fishing was slow with only a few whiting and it rained Thursday morning. After it quit raining Thursday we hit the beach around noon. My father caught a 24" black drum on shrimp right after we got set up. Next he caught a 28" black drum on crawfish(I couldn't find any crab at the Asian grocery store). Right before he caught the second drum he caught a nice pompano. A pompano in December was a first for me. Later in the afternoon we got a run on a light rod and after a fight my father landed a 38" red. The rod the red was caught on had a double drop leader with small pieces of cut bait. When he landed the red there was a small whiting on the top hook that was totally crushed and all of its bones broken. The red either chewed on the whiting and then decided to eat the cut bait or there was also a small whiting on the bottom hook and the red ate the whiting. We also caught an 18" black drum and 5 large whiting along with some small whiting.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Nicely done, and thanks for the report.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report. I'm glad to see somebody hitting the surf and catching fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Great trip!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great report!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That is great, I need some salty air!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That REALLY is a good report!


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the report. New and the old man are hitting the surf Friday. Now we have some how. Merry Christmas ya'll.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

A framed 8x10 of the last photo would make him a nice Christmas present. Good fishing.


----------



## Wikid (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice fish report. 

When you mention "West Galveston" where abouts is that? 

I'm new to Galveston and am trying to learn the surf spots!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Report!


----------

